# Unexplained Infertility



## DeniseA (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I am new and need some help, I've just turned 39 have been ttc for 5 years, all tests normal on us both, currently undergoing 3rd IVF with RFC, due for EC next week (if all goes well), on each IVF have had a cyst on my ovary and was told it was a chocolate cyst, have never been diagnosed with endometriosis and wondered has anyone else had this happen. Also just discovering on this forum about natural killer cells, how do you get the test here in N Ireland and how much does it cost. Sorry if long not upto all the abbrevs yet!!!!!


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi denise

Welcome to the site.  So sorry you have had such a tough journey - hoping this current cycle be the ONE for you!!!

I'm really sorry but I can't answer ur queries.  However I'm sure that there are ladies on this thread who will be able to advise.

Good luck getting the info & more importantly GOOD LUCK with ivf!

Love

S

xx


----------



## DeniseA (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks - trying to stay positive!!!


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hiya Denise,

Good luck with the EC next week!!  I'm sorry I cannot answer your question regarding the cyst and I hope that someone will be able to help you  

I have had two nhs cycles with the RVH (one "BFP ~big fat positive"   , but sadly lost at 7 weeks and the second cycle failed (BFN ~ Big Fat Negative)   .  We had to find another clinic outside the UK as we need donor sperm and as you may be aware the UK has a total shortage....... anyhow we got treatment in a Clinic called Sims in Dublin (Dundrum) and our third cycle also failed.  Sims has asked that I get the Killer Cells Tests and I had asked the RVH (Prof. McClure) to do these blood tests for me which he wouldn't do, as they don't believe that Killer Cells exist and that the treatment of Killer Cells (Ivig) is very controversial (his words not mine)!!  He did carry out routine bloods that Sims want from me but not the Killer Cells.  I will have to arrange to go to a Dublin hospital for these tests with the help of Sims!!

If you want anymore information I will try and help you the best I can  .


Hope this helps


   



Tattie xox


----------



## DeniseA (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Tattie, sorry to hear about what you are going through. I hope things work out for you. I'm not sure whether to ask my Doctor as sometimes I feel that they don't have the time or in my case with Unex Fert, they don't know, which drives me crazy. Hate going to Fertility Centre via Maternity especially when you have to walk past all those expectant Mothers standing outside Smoking!!!! Its make me soooooo mad. Best of luck with Dublin. 

Denise


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hiya DeniseA,

I suppose you could ask your doctor, nothing ventured...... etc. but if its the docs at the RVH, be prepared for a no...... 

I always hated walking into the RVH too with the expectant youngsters   smoking outside, to my complete horror I actually seen a girl, very heavily pregnant, not only with a cigarette in hand but a bottle of blue WKD........    If only they knew eh?

Anyway, if you need any more info, please ask!!

Good Luck

Tattie xoxo


----------

